# led strobes? for 4 corners on 2017 silverado HD 2500 Z71 ANY IDEAS???



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

Good EVENING ,Looking for some advise for corner strobes and also a light for the top of my back rack for plowing I have one now and really does not light up like I want thanks guys have great night be safe!!!

john
JTS SNOWPLOWING LLC


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Why do you want them in the front? Depending on how tall your blade is nobody will be able to see them when your plow is down, and certainly nobody will see them when it's up. You'll also get a lot of flash back at you when traveling with the plow up.


----------



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

JustJeff said:


> Why do you want them in the front? Depending on how tall your blade is nobody will be able to see them when your plow is down, and certainly nobody will see them when it's up. You'll also get a lot of flash back at you when traveling with the plow up.


----------



## JTS SNOWPLOWING (Jan 22, 2016)

Jeff I am in Nh and all plow trucks need some kind of emergency lights or it's 200 dollar fine but thanks for the reply! Have great night


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

I think Jeff was only questioning the need for Hideaway lighting in the front of your truck when a good overhead light will give you true 360 degree warning - as required by your local laws. Oh, and you won't have to drill 3/4" holes in your headlight housings either.

As for a good overhead light for your Back Rack, my only advice is that generally speaking, you get what you pay for - especially with LEDs. The lower priced LEDs that I've seen range from "really?" to "that's just plain pathetic." If however you go with a good name brand like Whelen, you can't go wrong.

On the other hand - and I know I'm in the minority here - you can get a really decent twin halogen rotator mini bar these days for dirt cheap. I still believe that from a "bang for the buck" standpoint, a good rotator is hard to beat. My personal favorite is from Star:
http://www.star1889.com/halogen-mini-bars/9200h-halogen-mini-bar


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep. A solid overhead for 360* view makes ya legal with zero headaches. Agree with Jeff and Too Stroked. Strobes in the front, bouncing off the plow are beyond annoying.


----------



## CoastalEVS (Jan 8, 2015)

Feniex Cannons and Feniex Fusion Minibar. www.coastalevs.com


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I am a firm believer that you can have too many warning lights, and it's counter productive. I agree with what everyone has said. On my plow truck I went with a good brand light bar with bright lights. It can be seen anywhere, day or night. I did go cheap with my sidewalk truck through, and spent around $100 at Northern Tool for their small bar. It is actually a pretty good unit other than the size (I should have gone to the next size up). Other than I'm not sure how long it will last at that price, I might even consider their larger unit for a plow truck. Time will tell how long the smaller unit will last, but for $100 I'm not complaining.


----------



## Arrowbrook 99 (Mar 16, 2017)

I agree with Jeff. You will just get flash back off your plow and it will drive you nuts at night. I've seen a lot of guys spend a ton of money to make there truck look like a Christmas tree. I have a feniex min x roof light. It's crazy bright and inexpensive. Great quality also. Very happy with it. Save your money on hide aways. And the MAY cause corrosion problems in the future. Less of a chance if installed well but why take a chance. They really are just for show. All you need is a good light bar.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

You guys need taller trucks...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> You guys need taller trucks...


Seriously. I can just barely see the top of my plow lights over my hood can't see the plow blade. But still I don't have front hideaways. The light bar on the roof alerts people in front of me.


----------

